

ShitHub - Crappy Code Repository - Bob90001
http://shithub.tumblr.com/

======
message
Like <http://govnokod.ru/> :)

------
eranation
Like <http://codecrap.com> ?

~~~
Bob90001
This is a good one: <?php

$hash = sha1(crc32(md5($_POST['password'])));

?>

